# Embryo Transfer in Morning and need quick advice!!



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi am hoping there's someone awake! Got embryo transfer in morning and forgot to ask if I have to do nil by mouth for this also?!! Am assuming not but want to check just in case as am dying of thirst!! Anybody awake who knows??! xx


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

No, you don't need to be nil by mouth unless there were exceptional circumstances that meant ET was being done under sedation, but they would have discussed that with you and given clear instructions if that were the case.
Have a cuppa and relax as much as poss!

Good luck for tomorrow.
Flower


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for responding Flower. Thank goodness for that, am parched! Thanks again xxx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

For mine I was to fast from midnight and only a small glass of water 2 hours before transfer and full bladder.


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Josie1 said:


> For mine I was to fast from midnight and only a small glass of water 2 hours before transfer and full bladder.


You might be getting mixed up with EC, as that is usually nil by mouth the night before, but they do say you can have a small drink if you are really thirsty. For ET you need a full bladder so need to drink about 1 litre of water about 1-30mins before the transfer.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

No you certainly don't need nil by mouth. Full bladder tho


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck J and J for your special day xxx


----------



## Daffodill77 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi J&J,

I was just being nosey and wondered how your ET went?! I'm due in either tomorrow or Monday for mine and was wondering what to expect? 

katy x


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks all, nil by mouth wasn't necessary but I'd already listened to Flower and had a drink anyway; kind of made sense as they certainly hadn't said not to but always best to double-check so thanks again all and thanks for the good wishes too.  Katy the ET was straightforward enough and got to see our embryos on the screen too; I was slightly uncomfortable as am still not right from EC but the full bladder was the worst bit really, worried I was going to have an accident on the consultant!   Ironically it seemed to be the most straightforward part of this whole process; kind of like having the longest and most important smear of your life!  Good luck for yours xx And to everyone wherever you may be in your journey xxx


----------

